# CMD-Text anzeigen



## Mongo112 (14. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

Eine Frage: ich habe ein Java-Programm, das nach dem Drücken eines Buttons ein Batch-File ausführt - soweit kein Problem.

Nun möchte ich aber den Text auslesen, der nach dem Ende eines Befehls in der CMD steht.

Also:
Batch-File wird aufgerufen -> dir-Befehl (nur als Beispiel) -> Inhalt des Ordners soll in mein Programm 'geladen' werden und in einem JLabel angezeigt werden.

Und noch eine Frage: wo kann ich meine Kenntniss bzgl. OOP auffrischen... 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## .Domii (14. Jul 2012)

OOP Auffrischen -> Galileo Computing :: Objektorientierte Programmierung - Das umfassende Handbuch

Was das eigentliche Problem betrifft - sry da muss dir jemand anderer weiter helfen - hab das wirklich noch nie gebracht ;D Wenn ich den Inhalt eines Ordners brauch les ich den anders ein 

[EDIT]Vllt so: Leite die Ausgabe der .bat Datei in eine temporäre Textdatei um:
Wie kann ich alle Ausgaben einer Batchdatei umleiten?
Das einlesen aus einer textdatei wirst du dann schaffen? [/EDIT]


----------



## Mongo112 (14. Jul 2012)

Danke für den Link!

Der Inhalt war nur ein Beispiel, genauer gesagt möchte ich den Inhalt auslesen, der User soll in eine Textbox einen Begriff (Namen) eingeben und das Programm soll anzeigen, ob diese Datei im gewählten Verzeichnis ist.


----------



## .Domii (14. Jul 2012)

Du willst quasi eine Suchfunktion für Ordner erstellen ;D

Guck mal was ich gefunden hab:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...rten-ausgabe-einlesen-befehle-uebergeben.html

Nachdem du das hier gemacht hast müsste es doch eig auch gehn das du aus der ausgabe die du dort bekommst deinen namen filterst?


----------



## Mongo112 (14. Jul 2012)

Ja, außerdem möchte ich in einem Textfeld genau den Text aus der CMD anzeigen lassen. 

Also CMD-Text = Textfield

Deinen Link habe ich kurz überflogen, das geht auf jeden Fall in die gewünschte Richtung.


----------



## .Domii (15. Jul 2012)

Ich werd mich jetzt eben damit spielen & gib dir dann in dem Post hier bescheid 

wollte dass du weisst dass ich noch dran arbeite^^

[EDIT]im Anhang befindet sich ein NetbeansProjekt dass die Ausgabe der CMD einliest und dann in eine TextArea schreibt..^^ der Text selbst befindet sich in der Variable "text" (ist vllt nicht schön programmiert - aber ne Notlösung) naja.. vergiss nicht den Pfad auf deinen Pfad zu ändern 

```
processBuilder.directory(new File("C:/"));
```
und natürlich auch (in der Zeile darüber) den Namen der .bat Datei!


```
ProcessBuilder processBuilder = new ProcessBuilder("cmd", "/c", "test.bat");
```
[/EDIT]


----------



## Mongo112 (15. Jul 2012)

Wow, danke dir! Ich hatte gestern keine Zeit mehr und wollte mich gerade an einem eigenen Projekt provieren und sehe das. Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## .Domii (15. Jul 2012)

kein Problem ;]
Wie gesagt hab eig. nur den source von der Seite den ich dir gezeigt hab "leicht" umgeändert 

(Thema erledigt? ;D)


----------



## Mongo112 (15. Jul 2012)

Grundsätzlich ja.

Aber was ist die eleganteste Lösung, wenn ich auf Knopfdruck ein Batch-File aufrufe, das Ding einige Befehle ausführt und dann in einem Textfield den ganzen Text aus der Konsole haben möchte? 

Wieder das dir-Beispiel: batch navigiert nach C:\, dann soll im Textfield folgendes zu sehen sein:


```
cd C:\
dir
<alle Verzeichnisse>
```


----------



## .Domii (16. Jul 2012)

Einfach in die .bat Datei den dir befehl einfügen und wieder mit dem Javaprogramm starten?


----------



## Mongo112 (16. Jul 2012)

Stimmt, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

